# Top gear studio tickets



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi chaps.
Just registered for the reservation list for top gear studio tickets.
Any one else done this or been to a recording?
What do you think the chances are of getting any?
I'm sure I heard the waiting list was something like 7 years.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been doing that list forever , I think I've got more chance of treading in rocking horse sh**


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

10 years later and I'm still waiting for my tickets


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Friend of mine (I say friend, none of the tickets are for me) has been on a waiting list coming up four years for seven tickets. I think he'll just pass them on to his grand children.


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

I have been on it for 4 years, I get an email every year saying i can 'pick a date' to see if i get tickets, nothing yet!


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been on the list for a few years and got nothing. 
A mate of mine has been on it for about three years and has got tickets twice!

I had one of his tickets last year and went to one of the recordings. Not a bad day out but lots of standing about waiting!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I few years back I had tickets but was unable to go one of the rules then was you have to go with a female equal sex audiance


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Couldn't you find someone to go with?


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

maggi133 said:


> Couldn't you find someone to go with?


That was one factor filmed in a Wednesday IIRC


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

waiting 9 years for mine


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

my mate got on there, but his mate works in the production office.

I've been waiting about 3 years...


----------



## randomgary (Apr 4, 2008)

i managed to get invited there last year. was brilliant

ive been on the waiting list a number of years and never recieved tickets through it


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

6 years an waiting here lol


----------



## randomgary (Apr 4, 2008)

expect the emails soon, they are allocating tickets for the new series! just had another invite


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

A subscriber over on BMWLand just got his after a four year wait - short notice of only a few days to attend iirc......


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

only added myself to the waiting list at the end of last year and just received the email asking me to select dates..... i really hope i can get tickets..... without the 6 year wait please :wall:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Crazy waiting times for this!!

As much as I'd love to go (and it'd be great to have a DW group going), personally I'd only be prepared to wait for say, 2 maybe 3 years tops for a ticket. In fact that goes for pretty much anything really.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've been waiting 7-8years! I know it's free, but Jesus! I imagine the waiting times are much longer now due to it's popularity (was mainly car nuts watching it when I applied, now everyone watches it as it's "entertainment")


----------



## randomgary (Apr 4, 2008)

the date selection isnt a guarenteed ticket! i had a weeks notice last time

its worth it though, if you think the show can be controversial you wanna see them live


----------

